# Ohio CDE, July 23-25!



## Dream (Aug 10, 2010)

Finally got my pro pics from the Ohio CDE. There was a thread about this on the driving forum but I thought it best to post the pics here. Photos by Reuss Griffiths.

Cones
































Marathon next...


----------



## Dream (Aug 10, 2010)

Marathon...


----------



## twister (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures Michelle, how did you do?

Yvonne


----------



## Dream (Aug 10, 2010)

twister said:


> Great pictures Michelle, how did you do?
> 
> Yvonne


We completed the competition and made the time on the marathon so we won the Prelim VSE division (as the only entry). We also won the ribbon for the fastest cones round out of all Prelim entries (all breeds/sizes). It was a blast!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures! Beautiful turnout. Especially the hat!



I love the gold accents that show up on your cart and harness. You obviously polished a little! Good job.


----------



## PetVetCanuck (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful photos!

You both look great!!






Cathy


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 10, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures and beautiful turnout! That looks like so much fun and I hope to be doing that in a year or so! Thanks for sharing!

Barbara


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. You look like you were both having a ton of fun!!! I am still impressed with the cones result. Good job!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice! And I LOVE his fly hat!!! So cute


----------



## uwharrie (Aug 11, 2010)

Great photos!

I am curious, what type of cart are you using?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 11, 2010)

There's a horse that clearly loves its job! So cool! You both look great - congratulations on your wins.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 11, 2010)

Michelee, Michelle, Michelle....There is not much that can really take my breath away...but holy moly, will someone please wipe the drool off my key board!!

I can not say enough about your photos...beautiful! Everything, your harness,your cart, the painting on your cart, pinstripes, your blue hat,your jacket, red/blue bonnet and boots AND pretty braid....and a black horse to boot!!Everything just shines!! Is there a special high end paint on your cart? Who makes it...AND your harness is to die for!!

Marty if you are reading this.....This is what I would love to have for Nick.....wouldnt he look BEAUUUTTIFULLLLLL!!

Dear Santa LOL....


----------



## Tab (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful! Looks like so much fun. I'm jealous


----------



## Dream (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments! I'll try to answer all the questions. The cones harness is the fancy rolled show harness from Ozark (love it!) and the marathon harness is the Chimacum sport harness with the freedom collar. The cart was made by Jim Newman here in Ontario. It is painted with midnight blue automobile paint and has gold pinstriping. I have wire wheels and a patent boot for it for the breed ring. My outfit was the one I wore in pleasure turnout at walnut hill last year. It is one of my favourite combos. I'm looking at a whole different wardrobe for Tulsa!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all the info about your cart and harness...like I said..its beautiful.

Im bumping this up cause I want Marty to see it!! What ya' think Marty...think Skiff will be generous this Christmas? LOL


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that I'm home from the UK and can see the pictures...nice going! Where'd you get the colored leg gear from?

Leia


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 29, 2010)

What WONDERFUL pictures and WONDERFUL turn out and performance!

Congratulations on that Cones placing. That must have been quite a feat! I wish you had video of the whole thing!

Charlotte


----------

